# Mini indoor carpet off-road racing @ turn 4 hobbies



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Turn 4 Hobbies in West Boylston Mass 
Racing Every other Saturday Evening starting May 26th.

We'll be running:
Traxxas 1/16th scale
Losi MINI 8
Losi MINI SCT
with the new track layout we have we could very easily run
1/16th on-road cars as well or even 1/12th scale.

Track will be open Saturdays at 11am racing will start at 7pm, 
with 2 heats and the Mains
Track is small, Horsepower will not help get you a win, 
2 cell lipo max on batteries or 6cell NIMH

Come on down any weekend and get in some practice
track is open every weekend sat 11-6 and sun 11-4

Track fees are $10.00 for use of the track with your own vehicle for the day
.
Race fees are $10.00 as well, 
come in at anytime on a sat race day pay $10.00 and your in..... 
Any questions or need directions call the store 774-261-8191 
or email @ [email protected] hotmail.com


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing this Saturday night starting at 7pm. 2 heats and mains. Mini 8's are super fast in this track. We'll have a new video out soon, Being edited now.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

New track hours. Every Tuesday and Thursday open at 11am-till? Sat 10-6 and Sunday 10-4. as long as there is people on the track we'll keep it open. This will be open practice time for now. We will be added days/hours per requests to get more forms of racing going. Track is Open every Saturday and Sunday as well. Racing for now is every other Saturday. This is our week to run. Come on down! Have some fun! Give us your input to make things better. Racing starts at 7pm.
New Race Director would intertain bringing back the BRP Cars!


----------

